# My Setup :)



## w3bby (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok Here goes-

Theater room:
JVC RS10 Projector
Prismasonic Anamorphic Lens
125" 2.40:1 DIY Screen
PIONEER SC-07 ICE Receiver
Traingle Zerius Speakers
eD a5-550 Sub
Panasonic BD35 BluRay
Custom HTPC w/4TB of HD
Hannspree 28' LCD HF-289HJ
Motorolla HD DVR
MX-980 w/ MRF-350 Base Station

Living Room:
Pioneer Elite 1140HD Plasma
Yamaha YSP1000 w/ Martin Logan Dynamo Sub
LG BD-300 BluRay
Motorolla HD DVR
MX-900 Remote


Here is a link abut my theater

A pic


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice set up in a very big room!!..Well done..:clap:
It looks like you're projecting across the width of the room..Any particular reason for doing it that way.?
Some more pics would be nice..:yes:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice set up!

I too am running the SC-07 receiver and am trying to program an MX-980 remote, I am wondering if you have any advise on setting up the remote.

URC is less than forethcoming with help on this remote.

I am also unsure of my problem, I am getting thin red and blue lines across my screen and a white snow flash quite often. Until last week I thought it was my Samsung BDP-1590, bought a new Panasonic BD60, thought it was OK but last night it stated acting up on the express vu feed as well as the BD60. 

I am going to try to replace the 40' HDMI cable between my receiver and Panasonic PT-AE3000 projector, just having a hard time finding a local supplier with a 30'+ cable to run as a test.

Am I on the right trouble shooting path?

Any help for a new Home Theater DIY would be appreciated.


----------

